# Fifa 14 Ultimate Team



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Chi di voi gioca a UT ??? io ho iniziato quest anno ed è come una droga.. non riesco piu a giocare normale... giochi vinci crediti compri giocatori... compri le bustine e scarti... mi sembra di essere tornato quando avevo 10 anni ... 

hahahah ... cmq a parte i noti bug di fifa14 ... veramente un giocone con UT ...


----------



## Liuke (25 Ottobre 2013)

Io ogni anno che compro fifa gioco quasi esclusivamente a fut...e' troppo bella come modalita'
Piu' che altro diciamo che la mia malattia e' aprire i pacchetti ahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ho speso 10€ e non ci ho trovato nulla  ... Regalami un 50k ... Please


----------



## Liuke (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ahahah io ora dopo essermi fatto la squadra sto tipo co 5k....50 sono parecchi soprattutto per me che come arrivo a 7.5k mi apro un pacchetto lol


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Ottobre 2013)

fut e' uno dei motivi perche' si continua a a comprare fifa.

mi sembra che i giocatori costino meno degli anni scorsi....


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2013)

A 13 secondi dalla fine stavo per prendere Balo a 3000 arriva un pirla e offre 20000 ... Genio tra l altro perché se avesse offerto 100 in più lo avrebbe preso -.-


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi sto tentando di costruire uno squadrone brasiliano. Che nomi consigliate, esclusi i soliti (Thiago, Neymar & co?)


----------



## Liuke (27 Ottobre 2013)

Bernard osvaldo willian pato paulinho e ovviamente hulk...per ora mi vengono in mente questi


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Bernard osvaldo willian pato paulinho e ovviamente hulk...per ora mi vengono in mente questi



Bernard e Osvaldo li ho, corrono e corrono e corrono 
Willian era nella mia lista della spesa, e presto tento Hulk


----------



## Liuke (27 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bernard e Osvaldo li ho, corrono e corrono e corrono
> Willian era nella mia lista della spesa, e presto tento Hulk


poi mi sembra che bernard abbia pure 5 stelle dribbling


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Anche io doppia rosa italia Brasile . 

però quelli forti forti brasiliani costano un botto.. Hul cosa costa ? 10/15k ??


----------



## Liuke (28 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche io doppia rosa italia Brasile .
> 
> però quelli forti forti brasiliani costano un botto.. Hul cosa costa ? 10/15k ??


hulk dovresti riuscire a prenderlo intorno ai 19-20k... comunque questa è la mia rosa principale (i sostituti sono della seconda)
EA SPORTS Football Club - FIFA Ultimate Team


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Tanta roba.. ma io ho pochissimo di soldi .. tipo 7mila non posso prendere i giocatori che hai tu... Balo non l vedo neanche con il binocolo


----------



## Liuke (28 Ottobre 2013)

Balotelli e' troppo forte mi sta tipo a 50 gol in 40 partite


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi ho trovato dei siti dove pagando una stupidata si ha la possibilità di avere 100k crediti ... qualcuno di voi ci ha mai provato ?? 20 euro per avere 100 000 me le spendo volentieri almeno non sto li tutte le volte a fare i conti come i poveri ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Io quando giocavo a UT, facevo crediti con le aste dei giocatori. Compravo terzini veloci o difensori centrali veloci (che vanno a ruba, credetemi) a pochi crediti e li rivendevo al triplo o quadruplo. Ovvio, se ti vuoi comprare giocatori come Aguero, Van Persie, Rooney, Ibra, è difficile senza metterci dei soldi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

vero , alla fine anche per i difensori tutti che comprano quelli veloci...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Arrivano le leggende


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ho comprato Balo a 21.500 .... ora il mio attacco è balo Totti e cerci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Che modulo usi Lollo?

Ho visto che hanno fatto molte varianti del 4-3-3. Io se avessi fifa userei sempre il 4-3-3 con falso nove.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2013)

4.3.3 ( 2 ) Con il Brasile 
4.3.3 ( 1 ) con la rosa italiana


----------



## Liuke (29 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho comprato Balo a 21.500 .... ora il mio attacco è balo Totti e cerci



21.5?? mado quanto è sceso...oppure compri alle 4 di notte


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Perché alle 4 ?


----------



## Liuke (29 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché alle 4 ?



2-3-4 di notte c'è meno gente e si fanno gli affari migliori


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Si vero , ma hai visto i fessi che mettono me aste aperte senza prezzo di partenza ..


----------



## The Ripper (29 Ottobre 2013)

giochicchio con quello per ipad...
uso il 3-4-3
sirigu
de sciglio-bonucci-gamberini
cuadrado-pogba-verratti-lucas
sau-muriel-el shaarawy

ho vinto quel trofeo dove devi vincere 10 partite su 10 in modalità campione contro real, barcellona, bayern, borussia, arsenal, chelsea, united, juve, psg e city.

Sau è mostruoso. Ve lo consiglio. Costa poco, corre come un demonio e ha un tiro molto preciso, soprattutto a giro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giochicchio con quello per ipad...
> uso il 3-4-3
> sirigu
> de sciglio-bonucci-gamberini
> ...



sai che non so se i valori sono gli stessi..


----------



## The Ripper (31 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sai che non so se i valori sono gli stessi..



mi pare di sì, almeno così ho letto.

sono riuscito a prendere de rossi a 3000, giuseppe rossi a 2200 e muller a 1200  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sirigu
de sciglio-bonucci-ogbonna
cuadrado-pogba-de rossi-lucas
muller-balotelli-el shaarawy

Gallià, guarda e impara


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Ottobre 2013)

regà piccola curiosità ma su tablet/smartphone si può giocare a fifa 14 online? 
io l'ho scaricato ma mi fa giocare solo col computer


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> regà piccola curiosità ma su tablet/smartphone si può giocare a fifa 14 online?
> io l'ho scaricato ma mi fa giocare solo col computer



Mi pare ci sia un'applicazione. Però poi se vai a giocare su ps3, dovresti ricominciare da capo, non c'è una continuità di salvataggio.

Oltre al fatto che, ovviamente, la qualità del gioco ha poco a che vedere con quello per consolle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2013)

Comprati 100k crediti a 18 euri ... Ora attacco Balo elsha e Totò  ... 
Centrocampo hernanes vidal marchisio
Difesa mexes chiellini abate e costant 
In porta handanovic

Ora punto a Buffon e radu ..


----------



## Liuke (1 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comprati 100k crediti a 18 euri ... Ora attacco Balo elsha e Totò  ...
> Centrocampo hernanes vidal marchisio
> Difesa mexes chiellini abate e costant
> In porta handanovic
> ...


Non prendere buffon e' una pippa assurda...venduto per prendere reina, molto meglio.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Novembre 2013)

Non passerò mai a fifa 14.

Non ora che in due pacchetti in fila ho beccato Van Persie e Bale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2013)

Avevo una seconda rosa oro che ho scoperto non servire nulla , preferisco fare una rosa oro una argento e una bronzo .. Averne 2 oro decenti costa talmente tanto ( lo facevo per far riposare i giocatori ) che mi conviene acquistare l allenento della rosa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Novembre 2013)

Lollo che console prendi? Devo assolutamente distruggerti a Fifa 14


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2013)

Non lo so , ero convinto sulla ps4 poi ho provato la xbox che non usavo da anni ( ho comprato fifa 13 per xbox ) e mi è sembrato di andare avanti 10 anni ..
Ora sono propenso per la One ... Però 400 sacchi son tanti


----------



## Liuke (7 Novembre 2013)

La one oltretutto dovrebbe costare 500


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

La One però ti dà pure il kinect compreso.


----------



## Liuke (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La One però ti dà pure il kinect compreso.



Ovvero la cosa piu inutile della storia...sinceramente (opinione personale eh) preferirei spendere 500€ per la ps4 che 500 per la one+kinect...poi mettici che la ps4 viene 400..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Io non so ancora quale prenderò. Pure io come Lollo mi sono trovato meglio con xbox 360 giocando a fifa... però sento che la sony con ps4 abbia fatto un ottimo lavoro.
Da fan Sony, sono combattuto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non so ancora quale prenderò. Pure io come Lollo mi sono trovato meglio con xbox 360 giocando a fifa... però sento che la sony con ps4 abbia fatto un ottimo lavoro.
> Da fan Sony, sono combattuto.


io ho avuto tutte le PS solo questi 3 mesi ho giocato a fifa13 e ora 14 su Xbox e devo ammettere mio malgrado.. tantissima roba


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ho avuto tutte le PS solo questi 3 mesi ho giocato a fifa13 e ora 14 su Xbox e devo ammettere mio malgrado.. tantissima roba


La Xbox rispetto alla PS è esteticamente orribile, ma devo dire che la 360 era tanta tanta sostanza. 

Non so... ora come ora propendo leggermente verso Xbox per questo motivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2013)

torniamo ontopic .... 

Sono un frustrato a UT .. ho la squadra italiana piu forte chiellini bonucci abate costant pirlo vidal marchisio balo tevez e totò ... 
ma nonostante tutto sono in categoria 4 prendo le legnate appena incontro un team spagnolo i tedesco.. non ci sono balle , quelli hanno giocatori da 89 87 88 .. e contro i miei non c'è storia ... 

ma se intergrassi nella mia rosa tipo ... ho comprato marcelo al posto di quella chiavica di Constant.. lo stile di intesa peggiora e ho i canali rossi però magari son piu forte. 

dopo provo


----------



## El-bampa (7 Novembre 2013)

Beh oddio scusami ma non puoi pretendere con Chiellini Bonucci Constant ed Abate di dire che hai una squadra forte


----------



## Liuke (7 Novembre 2013)

El-bampa ha scritto:


> Beh oddio scusami ma non puoi pretendere con Chiellini Bonucci Constant ed Abate di dire che hai una squadra forte


beh è la difesa della serie a più forte che puoi fare...apparte per bonucci al quale preferisco ogbonna


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Sì... ma della serie A... 

Io avrei fatto il campionato francese o tedesco se avessi avuto Fifa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2013)

Ovviamente ho preso thiago  .. Ho silurato Bonucci e al posto di constant ho preso marcelo


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Novembre 2013)

La mia squadra 

4-3-2-1

Marchetti 
Abate 
Ogbonna 
Silvestre
Balzaretti
Aquilani 
Montolivo 
Marchisio
Robinho 
Palacio 
Matri

All. Terim

intesa: 100


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2013)

Tanto per rendermi conto della mia incapacità videoludica, a che campionato siete voi?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Novembre 2013)

Ho iniziato da una settimana, devo dire che mi sto divertendo con la mia squadra argento di crucchi a far il deretano a quelli con tre quarti di squadra oro 

Merkel capitano


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2013)

Io al 4 ... Giocate le partite con team of THE week


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (11 Novembre 2013)

La mia squadra:

Perin
De Sciglio
Barzagli
Lucarelli
Santon
Verratti
T.Motta
Cerci
Rossi
Bonaventura
Quagliarella

In panchina:
Portiere francese oro
Peluso
Bonera
Poli
CANDREVA
DIAMANTI
Gabbiadini


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2013)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> La mia squadra:
> 
> Perin
> De Sciglio
> ...



io invece sto cambiando da Italia 1 a non lo so ... sto comprando un pò di giocatori a caso .. purtroppo quanto vai avanti nell online l'italia 1 è troppo scarsa.. hai esempio abate o descglio e gli altri usano robben o ribery che non li vedi manco con il cannocchiale.. 

detto questo ho comprato anche Cavani in attacco che incrediblilemente costa 10/13k ... BOH..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2013)

Allora , ho cambiato sono passato ad un 3-4-1-2
con thiago chiellini e barzagli
lavezzi pirlo marchisio di maria 
totò
cavani - balo ...

per adesso sono TANTISSIMA roba..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2013)

Una curiosità per chi ha XBOX con Kinect. Le tattiche si possono chiamare col comando vocale quando giochi online? Sapevo che sul 13 c'era solo la possibilità di farlo offline, ma se estendessero questa cosa per l'online potrebbero aumentare di molto le varianti di gioco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2013)

Niente ragazzi , in campo puoi avere balo tevez cavani e Benzema ma se non sono compatibili perdono il 50% del valore.. sono tornato alla ITALIA serie A ho rivenduto tutti ... 

Solo che cosi è monotono.. o cambio direttamente tutti e faccio tipo england 1 oppure devo rimanere cosi con 200k di crediti a far nulla.


----------



## Liuke (13 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente ragazzi , in campo puoi avere balo tevez cavani e Benzema ma se non sono compatibili perdono il 50% del valore.. sono tornato alla ITALIA serie A ho rivenduto tutti ...
> 
> Solo che cosi è monotono.. o cambio direttamente tutti e faccio tipo england 1 oppure devo rimanere cosi con 200k di crediti a far nulla.


o puoi darli a me i 200k


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> o puoi darli a me i 200k



fifacoins . com  spendi 20 euro e non hai piu problemi di coin per tutto l'anno..


----------

